# Supplements?



## Jas0n (Feb 2, 2003)

Do you guys take them along with your training?
If so what do you take and find effective?
you have a great site here lots of knowledge thanks for the input.


----------



## MartialArtist (Feb 2, 2003)

Supplements are extra.  Supplements aren't going to do anything if you have a piss-poor diet.

You need to work on your diet first.  Then work on your training program.  That's all you need.  Then you can add supplements if you wish, but the supplements aren't going to make you a supreme competitor or athlete.  Training and diet will.

I take a multivitamin, whey, and casein.  Whey and casein is really just extracted from food, as both whey and casein are found in milk products.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 2, 2003)

I do take a multivitamin with minerals daily to cover anything I miss in the daily diet, but otherwise I just stretch, lift, practice, eat, sleep. That's my top secret plan that got me to 1st dan, and I don't plan to make any changes.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 3, 2003)

I'd have to agree here by taking vitamins and a protein shake of some kind.


----------



## Wmarden (Mar 28, 2003)

I tend to agree about the value of supplements.  They can help some, but if your diet is hopelessly messed up.  

What I take right now:  MUlti vit 3 times a day, 500 or 1000 mg(don't remember exactly) of Vit C 4 times a day, MSM & Glucosamine(back problems) 500-750MG 4 times a day.  Of course I don't worry about it if I miss a dose.  I have one of those pill organizers, and I would say I usually make maybe 3 out of 4 scheduled doses.  I hope to get better at that, but I am not anal retentative about it.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 28, 2003)

I like a muti vitamen and some a simply whey protein powder.  Not into any of the other stuf.


----------



## phlaw (Mar 30, 2003)

If you believe you can get everything you need just from a good diet you need to do some research.  US Senate Document 264 that came out in 1936 basically that we are need getting nutrients from our food because the soil has been depleted, this was in 1936 and they haven't changed anything, so imagine how bad it is now.

If you are taking supplements, make sure they are Liquid Vitamins of soe sore so your body absorbs them, the most of the crap out there your body does not absorb.  Try this, take about 8oz of Vinegar (the some acidic level as your stomach fluids) and drop in some of the vitamins you are taking, whatever is left after about 20-25 minutes DOES NOT get absorbed, you pass it right through.

If you want more information on where I get my supplements please email me.


----------



## Kope (Apr 24, 2003)

I take a good multivitamin (hint, if you can get 100% of 20+ vitamins and minerals in ONE pill, it's not a good one . .. ) and do whey protein shakes after workouts to help with recovery.

Other than that -- good diet, watch the saturated fats, avoid empty carbs (white bread, white pasta, white rice, sugar, cookies, etc.), lots of fruit, lots of veggies, no red meat ... that's all you need.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

stanazol and Dbol..............

nah 

just taking celltech (creatine) and protein powder now
even prohormones are illegal in australia


----------

